# Vulvectomy cpt code



## sandy61 (Jan 25, 2016)

Doctor removed partial vulvectomy but not the clitoris which is the correct cpt to use as the 56620 removes the clitoris. Please help. Thanks


----------



## vlh12115 (Jan 25, 2016)

See  1st page of 2016 or 2015 CPT on Female Genital  System,  lists of definitions  that apply to vulvectomy codes  56620 -56640.

The definitions describe codes 56620 - 56640: simple superficial SQ tissue; radial - look for words "deep tissue" in op report; partial - less than 80% removed; and complete - greater than 80% removed.


----------

